# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  اگه دانشگاه بقیه الله برا مصاحبه نرم چی میشه ؟

## mjnabavi

سلام دوستان . من برای مصاحبه پزشکی دانشگاه بقیه الله دعوت شدم . البته انتخاب رشته رو خودم نکردم و الآن دو دلم که برم یا نه . چون راهم از تهران خیلی دوره و اینطور که شنیدم یکمی هم شرایطش شاید سخت باشه. اگه نظرم به نرفتن باشه برا مصاحبه هم بهتره نرم . سوالم اینه که اگه من برای مصاحبه نرم چه اتفاقی میوفته ؟ اینو میپرسم چون شنیدم اگه دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشی و نری سال بعد نمیتونی کنکور بدی ( دانشگاه دولتی بزنی ) . و من سال بعد رو میخوام کنکور بدم . برای مصاحبه برم میتونم چرت و پرت بگم تا ردم کنن اما میخوام بدونم اگه نرم ، این کار روی پرونده ام توی سازمان سنجش ثبت میشه ؟ و اگه نه ، اولویت های بعدیم میاد وسط ؟ ( البته اگه اولویت های بعدیمم قبول نشم . میخوام بدونم برای سال دوم هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟ )

----------


## kurdish boy

اخه مومن اگه تمایل نداری بری چرا کد رشته رو وارد میکنی !

----------


## mjnabavi

> اخه مومن اگه تمایل نداری بری چرا کد رشته رو وارد میکنی !


خودم انتخاب نکردم . واقعا دو دلم !!!

----------


## javad12

> خودم انتخاب نکردم . واقعا دو دلم !!!


این متنو دقیق بخون ..

سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## midnight

> عزیز همه ی آینده ی من وابسته به انتخاب رشتمه . مسخره بازی که نیست . اگه اطلاعی ندارین لطفا برید و تاپیکای سرگرمی رو بخونید ...


آره.....میدونم. :Yahoo (10):

----------


## Alirh

واقعا آدم شرایط پیش ثبت نام بقیه الله رو می خونهاسترس ​میگیره بعضی ها چه دلی دارن واقعا

----------


## mjnabavi

> این متنو دقیق بخون ..
> 
> سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور


عالی بود . حواسم به این نبود . ممنونم

----------


## javad12

> عالی بود . حواسم به این نبود . ممنونم


خواهش میکنم ..

----------

